# Women's Camps 2006



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Please feel free to post any women's camps you know of. Be sure to include location


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*girl only biking week in Morzine, French Alps*

(originally posted by sarab)


> Hi,
> I thought some of you ladies might be interested in the dirtgirls weeks we're running this summer. The weeks run on the 1st - 8th July and the 26th August - 2nd September.
> Dirtgirls is ideal for women keen to progress with their biking but feeling left behind in the male-dominated world of mountain biking. Top UK rider, Emily Horridge will be on hand to pass on key tips to help women riders of all levels improve their riding experience. 2005 Dragon Downhill Series winner, Emily has raced at World level and has over 10 years of riding experience. Emily will teach general trail skills, dirt jumping and downhilling to girls of all abilities. Seasoned bikers can brush up on skills, while those new to the sport can learn the basics and quickly progress beyond.
> 
> ...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Rossland, British Columbia*

Devine Ride www.devineride.com

3 women's camps this summer, plus some coed and freeride camps.

I've been three times, I think it's a terrific program for any level rider.

may 26-28
June 23-25
spt 15-18

http://www.devineride.com/DevineRide_Camps.htm#Schedule

NAYY - just a happy camper


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

My wife has taken 2 women's mountain bike camps through Spokeswomen up in Whistler and had a great time both times.

https://ww1.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/spokes/


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

www.betterride.net

Check Gene Hamilton's website for dates. I highly recommend his clinics.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

She has also taken lessons with Endless Biking in North Vancouver and learned a lot.

List of their ladies programs here:
http://www.endlessbiking.com/services.html


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Sugoi Dirt Series*

originally posted by Gregg


> And Sponsors
> For Immediate Release:
> 
> With a full schedule of 15 camps across Western Canada and the US, the Sugoi Dirt Series is back for its sixth season of world-class mountain bike instruction. From the first California camps in April to the Whistler season finale in September, the Dirt Series will give hundreds of riders new skills on their bikes, and leave heaps of confidence and inspiration in its wake.
> ...


----------



## seachicken11 (Apr 25, 2004)

How about some east coast action???? Anyone know of any east coast camps???


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

Slatyfork, WV (at the base of Snowshoe) 
Elk River Touring Center Women's Weekend

http://www.ertc.com/mbrates.cfm

I've never attended the women's clinic but the trails up there are great and Elk River has some really nice facilities.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

CraigH said:


> My wife has taken 2 women's mountain bike camps through Spokeswomen up in Whistler and had a great time both times.
> 
> https://ww1.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/spokes/


Nice picture. She looks like she is having a great time. What does it take besides talent to put on a clinic? I mean, there are tons of women here with skills and plenty of knowledge to share. Would it be an insurance issue?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

There's a lot more to it than insurance. There is some real organization involved - knowing what/how to teach, planning skills sessions, group breakouts by ability and so on. You have to obtain a venue, do publicity, organize your staff or volunteers.

I think Catzilla put on some sucessful camps down in Florida.

here are some notes on what to look for in a camp that I lifted from my web site:


> # Coaching - are the coaches volunteers, racers or professionally trained coaches? What is their background? Are they trained to teach, or is it a case of good riders who are going to show you what to do? Do they understand different learning styles and know how to break skills down into their sum parts? Or is it, "watch me now you do it" kind of teaching. Does every coach teach the same skills progression? Or are you going to get conflicting information? Ask about the student to coach ratio. Canada has certified mountain biking coaches; there is not an equivilant program in the USA.
> 
> # Skills - What exactly will they teach you? Will they give you a list of skills that they teach? How are different ability levels grouped? Look at how the riders that come out of a camp you are interested in ride. Did they learn good form? I'm thinking of one camp where they were teaching roadie technique for mountain biking descents... grip the saddle with your thighs and point your butt in the air, instead of dynamic riding ( moving behind the saddle)Talk about not very effective! It doesn't speak well of a camp when technique needs to retaught correctly after the fact!! Also, read the literature carefully.... "we watched (the coach) skid down, it only made me want to try it more" is a direct quote off another camp's web site. Is a camp that thinks skidding is cool or teaches useless/bad technique one you want to go to?
> 
> # Atmosphere - some camps are race oriented, some cater to skilled riders, some to beginners, some are really mellow; some offer gourmet food and massage as part of the program. You might want to talk to women who have been to the camp you are thinking of attending to see if it's the right camp for you.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*High School MTB Camps for Girls*

The Norcal High School MTB Racing League holds camps for Girls in July and again in February. For the latest information please go to:
norcalmtb.org


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

namrita said:


> www.betterride.net
> 
> Check Gene Hamilton's website for dates. I highly recommend his clinics.


I've taken Gene's clinic. It was great. His techinques start with the basics and quickly move into the mental part of MTB. This is where I found the most help. Attitude is everything and Gene had me doing stuff I never thought I could, but now I know I can.

Looking to do another one when I can find the time!

Karen


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't believe you guys forgot Alison!

http://alisondunlap.com/camps/index.html

Actually it doesn't look updated, maybe Alison is slackin since she retired...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just got this email from Spokeswomen.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> SPOKESWOMEN MOUNTAIN BIKE CAMPS 2006
> 
> Spring/Summer 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

In Eastern Canada at Camp Fortune (close to Ottawa Canada): The Wild Women on Wheels weekends.

Details here:
http://mountainbikeschool.ca/programs_women.html

Dates 
WWOWW #1: June 3-4, 2006
WWOWW#2: June 10-11, 2006

I participated in this camp last year and really enjoyed it. I posted about it at:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=105905

Mary Ann


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Any in So Cal?*

Besides the WOW in Big Bear?


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

seachicken11 said:


> How about some east coast action???? Anyone know of any east coast camps???


More specifically, how about Western PA? My wife would love to attend a women's specific clinic nearby. Speedgoat used to offer one, but haven't heard of anything in a long time.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Michigan*

http://www.mmba.org/portal.php?h=women/index#bow


----------



## Oregon (Oct 15, 2004)

*DORBA's Women's Clinic*

The Dallas Off Road Bicycling Organization hosts a womens camp at Bonham State Park in Bonham, Texas August 4th-6th. This state park is just over the Texas border from Oklahoma near Sherman, TX. We have every skill level from true beginners to nationally ranked racers. It's a really fun weekend just to get away and ride. Plus the cabins _are_ air-conditioned. It is Texas in August after all. The trail is fun and challenging in places with several options so the beginners aren't terrified and the advanced riders aren't bored. So come on down or up. Find out more at dorba.org.

Oh yeah. We let the guys join us on Sunday morning.


----------



## BCbiker (May 21, 2006)

The River City Cycle Club is holding a 2 day mountain bike skills camp put on by Endless Biking. This is happening on June 17th and 18th in Campbell River, B.C. on Vancouver Island. We have amazing cross country trails here! The weekend will include skill clinics each morning, a catered lunch each day, and then guided trail rides to practice the new skills each afternoon. Find out more information or register on the endlessbiking.com website.

It is going to fill fast so check it out now.


----------



## asuperstar103 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on endlessbiking.com. I will definitely check that out. 

http://superflysunglasses.com


----------



## norapinephrine (May 27, 2006)

*Wild Women On Wheels , Gatineau, QC*

LaRocca has a Wild Women On Wheels weekend in Gatineau, QC, right by Ottawa, ON.

They are having 2 this summer. I know that one happened recently, but I'm not sure when the 2nd one takes place.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*spokewomen aug 12-13th....*

Is anyone else signing up for this mtn bike camp?? I'm pretty sure I'm going to sign up, just wondering if there are any others out there thinking of doing it.

btw, craigH and wife, there is a referral thing on the website. When I sign up, i can give your name as a referral and you'll get a free day pass to the mtn bike park! sounds great, can't wait. :thumbsup:

-jewels


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Have a great time at the camp! My wife certainly enjoyed herself both times.

I'll send you a PM with her name. I'll also let her know about this thread in case she wants to comment more.


----------



## Biker Girl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I just got started biking this summer and I love it. I was just wondering if anyone knew about any upcoming clinics in the North Jersey area. I know there was one in Allaire a while back, but I found out about it after :madman: 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*Spokeswomen Mountain Bike Campgs are great!*



CraigH said:


> Have a great time at the camp! My wife certainly enjoyed herself both times.
> 
> I'll send you a PM with her name. I'll also let her know about this thread in case she wants to comment more.


Oops...I lurk mainly on the Passion thread and just like me to forget about looking at my PMs to see if any emails are waiting for me 

Thanks for the referral! I really enjoyed the Spokeswoman Mountain Bike Camps. I took the first one when I just started riding XC and it really improved my skill level and confidence; we spent time on skills in the morning and riding XC trails in the afternoon. The second time I brought my freeride bike - the skills focused more on riding over larger logs, bunny hops, drops and manuals, high speed cornering...you can probably guess that this led to riding the bike park to practise these skills! 

Hope you enjoy the camp!

Ina


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Look at Ina go!!*



CraigH said:


> My wife has taken 2 women's mountain bike camps through Spokeswomen up in Whistler and had a great time both times.
> 
> https://ww1.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/spokes/


That's a great picture!


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> That's a great picture!


Hey Mellow Yellow!

Thanks - those camps were a lot of fun. I had a grin plastered to my face both days.

How are you doing? Been biking at all or too busy with your newish job? Are you planning any trips north of the border any time soon?

Ina


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Full Cycle's Girlz Mountain Bike Camps, Morrisville, Vermont*

This year Full Cycle is conducting its 6th annual
mountain bike camps for young women ages 11-16. For
more information, email [email protected].

This camp is run by Nadine Budbill, the Girls Coach for the Berkeley High MTB Racing Club.


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 18, 2005)

*Anyone going to this one.....*



VT Mtbkr said:


> Slatyfork, WV (at the base of Snowshoe)
> Elk River Touring Center Women's Weekend
> 
> http://www.ertc.com/mbrates.cfm
> ...


Anyone registered for the ertc camp, with Sue Haywood? I'm going with a few friends. Just curious if anyone here was planning to go.

Kerry


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*spokewomen's camp...*

well, just wanted to say thanks for the great referral for this mtb camp. We just got back from a wonderful weekend in Whistler and I learned so much and have so much more to learn. The instruction was top notch and I can see why you gals go back 2x 3x for more. It was my first time w/ armor and flats were still pretty new to me (as my rt. shin will testify). I see now what 'real' mtbikers ride. Those stunts and trails are tough and :yikes: in Canada. We had a chance to meet up w/ several mtbr folks (cbharping,skullcrack,craigh,jerrybonejr,brodiegirl and LeeL) thanks to everyone that took me and airwreck out for a fun time. Hope to be back next year. Here's a few pix. I know Whistler is old hat to many people, but for us, so far it has been the highlight of our summer.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey, nice photos there, Jewels! Can I get a copy of one of those?

We had a great time in Whistler too! The Spokeswomen Camp taught a lot of good skills, and had some really cool people attending and coaching! Plus, getting to meet some great new friends!

Now I have a whole year to work on all those skills I learned in Spokeswomen before I go back next summer...


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

Mia Stockdale has weekend camps in Fruita, Colorado in the fall, and I think spring. September 29-October 1 she has a camp going on. Weekend camps are good if you are in the area. www.vailmountainbikecamps.com is the address I have seen. I have met her a few times and is really nice.


----------



## mtb_pirate (Aug 28, 2006)

The Sugoi Dirt Series is a class act when it comes to teaching basic skills, understanding learning and riding styles and in depth equipment knowlege. Candace and team are encouraging and know how to inspire. I did the Santa Cruz camp with 2 friends this past April. We're all going up to Whistler for the season finale in September. I highly recommend the Dirt Series! I'd give it 5 thumbs up, if I had 5 thumbs...


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

mtb_pirate said:


> The Sugoi Dirt Series is a class act when it comes to teaching basic skills, understanding learning and riding styles and in depth equipment knowlege. Candace and team are encouraging and know how to inspire. I did the Santa Cruz camp with 2 friends this past April. We're all going up to Whistler for the season finale in September. I highly recommend the Dirt Series! I'd give it 5 thumbs up, if I had 5 thumbs...


Awww...I wish I was there in Whistler with you!

I second the Dirt Series praise, I also attended the Santa Cruz camp. It was AWESOME, the coaches were fabulous.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Free Women's Clinic in Waco, TX*

Free Women's Mountain Bike Clinic at Cameron Park in Waco, TX. 
This coming weekend: October 14 &15, 2006

I went to this last year and it was just wonderful. The local bike shop and the city park partner to put on a FREE weekend clinic for women mountain bikers. Amazingly well organized, with food, skills, practice race, yoga, mechanics clinics, a movie (Backroad to Athens) and a place to camp. Wonderful hospitality on the part of park staff and volunteers.

To register, email Ian at Bicycles Outback --
[email protected] 
or for more info call 254 772 2453 or 254 753 162


----------



## kid4lyf (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, so far I'm seeing representatives from the west, north, east, and south.
Midwest?
Anyone?
Class?
Class?
Anyone?

My wife is a mtb noob. Finding women to get together outside for anything more strenuous than a cookout in Indiana is proving to be nearly impossible for her.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Try asking on the applicable regional board too.


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Why do I have to live in a place where they don't offer camps in the winter! I want to take one so bad, but have to wait until Spring...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Since you are in Washington, if you don't mind driving up to Vancouver, there are courses up here during the winter.

My wife has done a couple of courses with Endless Biking.
http://www.endlessbiking.com/services.html


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

CraigH said:


> Since you are in Washington, if you don't mind driving up to Vancouver, there are courses up here during the winter.
> 
> My wife has done a couple of courses with Endless Biking.
> http://www.endlessbiking.com/services.html


Thanks! I have my eye on their website and will jump on one when it comes up. :thumbsup:


----------

